# Reservations-- Tricks of the Trade



## skimble (Jul 21, 2014)

TUGGERS share info... this is what I love about this community!  
Resort Reservation information for owners (and even exchangers) is in constant flux throughout the systems.  
For example:  
** Did you know.... owners (and exchangers) can show up at the San Clemente Inn at 1:00 pm for early check-in?  Room quality varies, and you can choose your room if you're there at 1:00 pm.  (THIS is how you get the ocean view units!)
** The Carlsbad Seapointe resort allows owners to call in 90 days prior to checking in to reserve a specific unit starting at 9:00 am.  For exchangers, you can request 2 weeks out.  I own a fixed week, but I know the protocol for floating week owners is different.  
** The reservation system for the San Clemente Inn just changed. Savvy owners used to show up at VRI at 5:30 a.m. to reserve their annual use week, but the system just changed this year.  Now it's all computerized.  So, what's the trick now... I can tell you the system was depleted of all inventory by 6:05 a.m.  
** Owners at San Luis Bay had the ability to postpone or bump their annual use week into the next year and book TWO units for the same week instead of one.  (This isn't a secret, but it isn't publicized.) 
**  Getting a creekside unit at the Arroyo Roble in Sedona is something that is exclusive, for owners only.  But you need to call in year in advance to get one of these units now... and for prime weeks, you need to call at midnight.  Did you know you can split your reservation into a 4 night stay and a different 3 night stay?  
**  As an owner, you can wait in front of the Laguna Sands to book your reservation in person at 6:00 a.m., one year away from the check-in date to secure the week you want.
** I've never had trouble booking my unit at the Welk, Villas on the Green, but I know others who have.  So, I'm not very particular about booking a particular view, but I know there t
** Even fixed week/fixed unit owners at certain resorts can request a better unit during their stay.  The front desk can move you into a unit with a better view or better room.  

When can I book my owner week?  (a year out, two years out?)  What is the method for booking my unit?  How can I select a preferred unit?  How can I get a great unit as an exchanger?
As an owner, my newsletter tells me most of this info.  But, I might miss it, forget or lose this info.  And, the insider info that TUGGERS can offer might be invaluable.  For example, at the San Clemente Inn, the only way to guarantee a July reservation was to camp out at VRI.  And... you could get a friend to do this for you.  Most owners don't know this.  And prospective owners could benefit from info like this too.   
There are TONS of Tricks to the Reservation Trade!  And, every resort has them, even if they're subtle.  TUGGERS share these tricks all the time, but the system rules are always changing.  I was caught off guard this year at Arroyo Robles when I did not automatically get a creekside unit-- we always get them as owners.  Apparently, the system has become competitive.  

I propose TUG set up an organized method for sharing this info.  
Maybe it could be a part of reviews, or a sticky at the top of each section.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 21, 2014)

tidbits like this can easily be added to the resort review page for a resort by using the RESORT UPDATE link on each resort review page.


----------



## skimble (Jul 21, 2014)

TUGBrian said:


> tidbits like this can easily be added to the resort review page for a resort by using the RESORT UPDATE link on each resort review page.



We can do this, but it's not a culture of TUG.  
I don't have an answer to this question... but I think it's worthy of discussion... How can we make Reservation Information easily accessible and readily shared on TUG?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 21, 2014)

> I propose TUG set up an organized method for sharing this info.
> *Maybe it could be a part of reviews*, or a sticky at the top of each section.



That's exactly where it is - it's part of the reviews.  You can upload info., pictures, and reviews on each resort's webpage.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 21, 2014)

skimble said:


> We can do this, but it's not a culture of TUG.
> I don't have an answer to this question... but I think it's worthy of discussion... How can we make Reservation Information easily accessible and readily shared on TUG?



I dont understand this reply at all mate?


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 21, 2014)

It may not be part of the culture of the TUG forums but those of us who want specific resort info go to the resort page on the other side of TUG to gather info about resorts.



> We can do this, but it's not a culture of TUG.
> I don't have an answer to this question... but I think it's worthy of discussion... How can we make Reservation Information easily accessible and readily shared on TUG?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 21, 2014)

It is the culture of some to share.  It is the culture of others to keep that information to themselves so others are not competing against them for those same prime units. 

So you must be the sharing type.  As am I.  But other may not want that information out there.  The reviews are best place for that info.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 21, 2014)

again, im completely lost as to some of these comments.

why would you feel that putting the information on the resort page on TUG, that is open to the public and available for anyone to read...not in the spirit of TUG and sharing?

surely you arent suggesting we design a completely separate database for resort information, when we already have one?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 21, 2014)

I believe that Sandy is saying that some Tuggers consider this kind of info. to be the kind of thing that gets ruined if it is shared too much.  For instance, if someone knows of a special perk that you can ask for, but then hundreds of people start asking for it, management may get rid of it. Often, over-use is the kiss of death.  

But I don't understand the use of the word "culture" in the other posts.  On TUG, I believe the "culture" is the relationship between Tuggers, and I'm not sure what they mean exactly in this context.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 21, 2014)

ah...guess i was just reading it wrong then...my apologies!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 21, 2014)

Yes sort of Denise.  

What I was saying that there is those that share like many on TUG and there are those that don't, because it is less for them. 

Generally TUGgers are the former, but there are still a few who are more like the latter.  I consider myself a share it type.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 21, 2014)

just to clarify =)

If anyone has something about a specific resort (tips, tricks, suggestions, etc) they wish to share, they have two options!

1. if its just a small tidbit of info, you can use the "update resort information" link on the main resort page within the TUG2.COM resort database.

this page is public and viewable by anyone who browses there.  

example:

http://tug2.com/RnR/TabResortDescri...sortGUID=67648e1f-42a3-4f77-8284-3bb431bf22f2


if you wish to provide something more private or for TUG member eyes only, you are welcome to submit a recent/new resort review of your last stay there, and include in that review the tidbits or information you wish to share with TUGGERS.  exchange tips you used, private owner only info, etc etc.

Hopefully this will satisfy both sides of the discussion!


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 21, 2014)

I hope I didn't add to any confusion.  I was trying to say that although you don't see those tidbits too often in the forums, there is much info on the dot net side of TUG about specifics at resorts.


----------



## skimble (Jul 23, 2014)

TUGBrian said:


> just to clarify =)
> 
> If anyone has something about a specific resort (tips, tricks, suggestions, etc) they wish to share, they have two options!
> 
> ...



When I referred to the culture, I meant the habitual way we interact. As a habit, TUGGERS share info on resort management companies, best attractions, changes in timesharing, etc.  (probably a poor choice of words) 
I never knew there was a specified area where we could... and are encouraged to share reservation info.  And, (although not always actively participating) I've been a TUGGER for about 14 years.   
I looked at the DVC info, and this is an addendum to a resort description in Reviews.  It's not something that your average TUGGER is going to say, "OH, I know something!... I can contribute!"  
I agree, there are people who shelter their secrets-- and sometimes with good reason.  I'm not seeking to break the lock on those secrets-- If I want to know those tricks of the trade, I'll go to the gurus on TUG directly.  
Reservation information, whether exchanging or an owner, is always changing.  And, owners sometimes discuss this stuff in the forums.  
Some, like DVC and Wyndham, are easily defined because reservations are delineated by the resort management company-- and that covers a lot of individual resorts.  Others, like VRI resorts, have individual rules embedded.  
"Resort Promotions" is an area that is seldom used in the Reviews.  What if we changed that to be "Owner/Exchanger Reservation Information"??

A blue link like the DVC you cite, is neat, informative.  How do we encourage TUGGERS to share this type of info for each resort?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 23, 2014)

the link is just a direct link to a specific resort in the TUG resort database.

note that you can browse or search for any and all resorts (not just that disney one) here:

http://tug2.com/RnR/ResortsGrid.aspx 

there are 5000+ resorts in the database, and if we have missed some...email us and they will get added!


----------



## skimble (Jul 23, 2014)

TUGBrian said:


> the link is just a direct link to a specific resort in the TUG resort database.
> 
> note that you can browse or search for any and all resorts (not just that disney one) here:
> 
> ...



Not sure if you're intentionally being snarky here, but that's the way I'm taking it.  

I'm offering a suggestion to possibly improve communication links through TUG.  Take it or leave it.  i don't see a direct reference that encourages TUGGERS share the information about the way you reserve.  
At some point, all TUGGERs will see the Disney link and get the idea that they can share that type of information with you for their individual resorts.  Why fix it if it aint broke?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 23, 2014)

He's not being "snarky" - we have provided very specific details about how you can ALREADY do exactly what you asked to do, on each resorts page, under the current system:



> 1. if its just a small tidbit of info, you can use the *"update resort information"* link on the main resort page





> 2.  if you wish to provide something more private or for TUG member eyes only, you are welcome to submit a recent/new *resort review*



Since each resort page already has TWO places where Tuggers can add info., it makes no sense to add a 3rd.


----------



## skimble (Jul 23, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> He's not being "snarky" - we have provided very specific details about how you can ALREADY do exactly what you asked to do, on each resorts page, under the current system:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Denise, I can see where there is opportunity to write the information as an addendum.  I sent in information for three resorts already, and I'll send in more later in the week.  
To book a prime week at some resorts, you need to wait in line starting early in the morning-- this is helpful knowledge.  At some, you need to be on the phone 12 months out starting at a specific time.  In addition, there are tricks and time limits for owners and exchangers that are helpful to understand when trying to reserve a specific view or proximity.  Even handicapped people need to be wary of how and when--to get what they require.   
"Resort Promotions" is a link that I have never seen used.  Changing this to reflect the Booking and Reserving process might benefit Tuggers more than Resort Promotions.   But, if you all feel it's enough to have an addendum to the info page, it's all good.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 23, 2014)

Using this logic, we'd also add a tab for every other aspect of staying at a resort - it's just not feasible, and diluting the info. by spreading it over several tabs is counter-productive.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 23, 2014)

not quite sure how answering your question and addressing your concern is being snarky...but to each his own.


----------

